# Freezing canned biscuits?  Any ideas?



## worktogthr (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey All,

Not sure where this question belongs but I rather get your opinions than those on the rest of the internet.

Somehow I ended up with 4 rolls of Pillsbury Canned biscuits over the holiday season and one roll of crescent dough.  They are quickly approaching their "best by" date.  You know, the whole pop and fresh thing.  I must have purchased them thinking I would make various appetizers with them during the holidays but never did.  They didn't cost a ton but I hate wasting food!  Any idea how I could freeze these?  Trying not to eat them because I am trying to keep the carbs down after the ten pounds I gained during the holidays,

I feel that freezing them in the tube is out of the question as they might expand and pop open.  Maybe take them out of the can and vaccuum pack and freeze in smaller batches?  

What do you all think??

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I would try freezing them in the tube. Hopefully JJ will see this. He seems to know just about everything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2016)

You can, but you won't like the final product. The reason why the can pops is that the dough is rising, leveaning in the can. On e you freeze you stop the process. 

Then when you thaw and try and cook the biscuits will be flat, and the centers will end up on the mushy side. We experimented with a can once to see what would happen. 

Your best bet would be to make them, then freeze individually on a sheet pan, then bulk bag. They reheat well and you can use them for breakfast sandwees or when you need biscuit or too for slipping up soup or gravy.


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2016)

I had a tube of them the other day nearing the date.If I remember it said DO Not Freeze on it.

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2016)

I never tried freezing Canned Biscuits but Pillsbury lists the ingredients with the leavener as Baking Powder. I do know that Baking Powder Biscuits made from scratch can be frozen and baked from the frozen state with perfect results. Considering Pillsbury makes Frozen Biscuits...Try it, out of the can, or go with Case's experience and make a Pot of Chicken and Biscuit Dumpling...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can, but you won't like the final product. The reason why the can pops is that the dough is rising, leveaning in the can. On e you freeze you stop the process.
> 
> Then when you thaw and try and cook the biscuits will be flat, and the centers will end up on the mushy side. We experimented with a can once to see what would happen.
> 
> Your best bet would be to make them, then freeze individually on a sheet pan, then bulk bag. They reheat well and you can use them for breakfast sandwees or when you need biscuit or too for slipping up soup or gravy.



Thanks so much for the advice.  You think I would be ok cooking them just a little shy of being done and then individually freezing them as you suggested that way I can reheat them to brown them without the outside burning?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2016)

Usually when we reheat biscuits we are camping. They heat well on top of the Dutch oven. Or wrapped in foil on the rocks around the campfire. They also do well in the oven wrapped in foil or in the micro unwrapped on a plate:


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Usually when we reheat biscuits we are camping. They heat well on top of the Dutch oven. Or wrapped in foil on the rocks around the campfire. They also do well in the oven wrapped in foil or in the micro unwrapped on a plate:



Thanks Again!  Baked them earlier tonight and am not freezing them on a sheet pan.  They will make some nice sausage egg and cheese sandwiches this weekend!


----------

